# Hyatt Residence Club San Antonio



## hcarman (Jun 8, 2014)

We are Hyatt owners and have some extra points left.  We have always wanted to try the San Antonio property.  However, we don't have a lot of points left so our choice is to either get a two bedroom unit for two nights and then pay for a third.  Or, to get two studios for 4 nights.
We need at least 3 nights as we will be coming a good distance.

I know the two bedroom unit would have the benefit of keeping us all in one unit, and having a living area with TV/DVD and full kitchen, as well as a nice master bath suite.  That being said, we don't do a lot of cooking, mainly just something simple for breakfast and lunch, so the full kitchen may not be necessary.

It is my husband and I, and my Mom - so no kids.

How roomy are the studios, and do they have enough of a kitchenette so you have room to store some basic items, a decent refrigerator, a microwave, etc.?  Do the studios have balconies - or just the larger units?  Also, how spread out is the property - could we be a long distance from each other?

Any advice on the rooms would be appreciated.  Just trying to decide whether it would be better for us to get the two studios, or to pay for a night and get the two bedroom.  I know part is personal preference - but we don't know anything about the property layout, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## PhillyD45 (Jun 15, 2014)

The studios are huge! All three of you can fit comfortably. Someone however is going to have to sleep on the pull out couch. Keep that in mind.
Also, somebody will have to pull it out and put it away each evening and morning.

Although all three can fit, request the two bedroom and rent it for one night. You will appreciate this advice. See if you can rent it through the vacation/residence club website to save a couple of dollars. The additional space and bathroom will be enjoyed.

Me and the family LOVE this property. It really is an outstanding place. Just keep in mind that the property is SPRAWLING. If your mom is older there will be a TON of walking to do anything on the property.


----------



## peas (Jun 16, 2014)

In just my opinion, I think the studios are okay (average size).  Instead of just relying on varying opinions, I'll try to describe the studios.

The average studio is a lock off portion of the 2 bedroom.  Upon entry, there is a small hall where one would connect to the 1 bedroom side (we put our beach toys, luggage, cooler there).  Then going into the studio unit there is a mini fridge, microwave, toaster, coffee, small sink, and service for 4.  We pile our groceries here fine.  It gets a little tight but we don't mind.  Then it opens up to the room.  Along the long wall would be a night table, king bed, night table, side table, sofa sleeper, side table.  The width of the room is the size of king bed length wise then average walkway then dresser chest.  It isn't what I'd call huge, but it was ample for our family of 4 (2 kids, 2 adults).  

There are 3 dedicated studios at the end of each building that are a little larger, but I don't know if the difference is such a huge deal.  I cannot recall if the regular lock off studios have a balcony, but I know for sure that these studios on the end have a balcony.  In full summer, we do not utilize the balcony much.

I think the way the end unit dedicated studios are laid out with the sofa bed perpendicular to the king bed (vs adjacent in the standard studios) may be a little better for 3 adults just to give some space in these dedicated studios.  

Laundry machines are available on the 3rd floor; ice machines on the 1st floor.

If you decide to go the 2 bedroom route, you may want to compare pricing at wild oak vs the hyatt hill country resort a little drive down.  We really enjoy that property but it can be crazy if you're going in the height of summer.

I personally think the property is very small, intimate, and quiet/relaxing (why we like hrc properties).  I think it depends on what you're comparing it to.  There's only 4 buildings, 2 buildings grouped together.  Obviously being in the same building is ideal but being in the same set of adjacent buildings is not that bad.  The most walking one would do is to the lazy river (the path is a bit winding).  

We had 2 rooms booked for July 4 week and requested adjacent rooms but got rooms in the same building.  We linked 1st reservation in the 2nd reservation request, and I called into hyatt to put the 2nd reservation number in the 1st.  They really tried to make it work which is quite accommodating since July 4 week is crazy there. YYMV.

If you go during a slower time, I think the chance of you getting 2 studios in the same building is pretty good.

Hope you have a nice time in San Antonio.

Pm me if you want to know about the hyatt hill country.


----------



## DAman (Jun 16, 2014)

Have you looked at borrowing points from next year? It's a lot like LCUP in that you borrow for a reservation within 60 days.  If your situation fits you may want to try and borrow and get the 2 bedroom.

I recently stayed at Highlands Inn and borrowed points since I transferred my remaining 2014 points to EEE.  I don't know why but I wasn't asked to pay next years MF's in advance. I think that requirement is not necessary given the value of Hyatts but I know it's a rule for borrowing. Maybe it's because I have 2000 points in EEE.


----------



## hcarman (Jun 16, 2014)

DAman said:


> Have you looked at borrowing points from next year? It's a lot like LCUP in that you borrow for a reservation within 60 days.  If your situation fits you may want to try and borrow and get the 2 bedroom.
> 
> I recently stayed at Highlands Inn and borrowed points since I transferred my remaining 2014 points to EEE.  I don't know why but I wasn't asked to pay next years MF's in advance. I think that requirement is not necessary given the value of Hyatts but I know it's a rule for borrowing. Maybe it's because I have 2000 points in EEE.



Thanks for the info.  We had thought about borrowing, but the thought of paying the maintenance fees right now is a bit daunting - as we have other expenses right now.........don't we always.....:rofl::rofl:
And, I am sure we wouldn't be the ones that get away without paying ahead of time.
Also, we are more than 60 days out - didn't know that was a stipulation for borrowing too.............


----------

